# Taille Sauvegarde iphone sur PC



## Arese (1 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé et/ou n'est pas à sa bonne place.
Voilà, je possède un 11 pro de 256 GO de capa de stockage, ... quasi toute utilisée (bcp de vidéos en 4K).
Ne pouvant utiliser les services iCloud, je fais une sauvegarde sur PC via iTunes. 
J'ai des doutes :
Quand j'ai fait la sauvegarde la 1ere fois, la taille de la sauvegarde faisait dans les 190 GO ... logique.

1 mois après je voulais sauvegarder..., quand je sauvegarde, la taille du fichier quasi double. Le répertoire de sauvegarde reste le même sauf que sa taille augmente d'une manière non proportionnelle par rapport aux éléments ajoutés en 1 mois seulement.

Faut-il donc supprimer la 1ere sauvegarde et sauvegarder de nouveau ?

Faut -il faire une synchronisation plutôt qu'une sauvegarde ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------

